# Anybody order Tacrolimus online?



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My vet and I decided that we are going to try this for Max's pannus, but they don't carry it, so I have a script. I have found it at Dr. F&S, but it's the drops, and I think I would prefer the ointment.

The cyclosporin hasn't been working as well lately -- that could be because we switched from the ointment to the drops, but from hearing others' experiences here on the board, it sounds like it might work better in some instances.

For those of you that use it, do you notice whether or not your dog acts like it stings a bit or not? I know that the cyclosporin does -- I can tell by Max's reaction, and also because I've, uh, borrowed it when my eye has acted up.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

tacrolimus doesn't seem to sting like the cyclosporin did. only have phone # vet gave me to order it (scrip needed), no e-mail addy or web page. my note from the vet says "med for vets" 801.255.7666. i had it compounded with coconut oil since sera blue is allergic to corn oil. they were very customer/client friendly.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm on the human pills of this stuff, I can't imagine how much this has to be for dogs. I don't want to think how much it would be without my health insurance. I never knew it was used in dogs, what is it for? Sorry I have no idea where to get it, but the name caught my attention, luckily you didn't have Prograph(that is what the pill is called, but tacrolimus is the scientific name) listed otherwise I would have been totally confused!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The tacrolimus is to depress an overactive immune response in the eye. I believe that the eye formulations are *much* cheaper than the internal versions of these meds -- same with the cyclosporin.

katieliz -- google is amazing -- the Meds for Vets is located in Sandy Utah, and I found an address, no webpage, so I think that's probably a good way to go. I like the coconut oil thing too. Is it too much to ask how much you pay? It sounds like you are using the drops?

Here is the F&S product: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12094

I was thinking of going through here: http://www.wedgewoodpharmacy.com/contact.asp


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, drops...not expensive like less than $40. i think. i love google too!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, that's about what I pay for the cyclosporin, maybe just a touch more. Thanks again!!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh wow, I wish I could say the same for the internal meds! Let's just say if I drop one of those pills I don't stop looking until I find it since they are about $5 a pill. That is interesting though. I've had a kidney transplant so it is one of my anti-rejection meds.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure am glad the eye meds aren't $5 a pop









Hope all is well with the transplant!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya! Thank goodness for good insurance with nice drug benefits. Transplant is great, it's been 10+ years.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use Medicine Mart in Yakima WA for Kayos' Tacrilimus gel and Pred drops. I get them in 48 hours. The phone number is 509-966-9672. I have no idea what it costs - I order it- they send it fast- goes on credit card- hubby pays. Easy!!! LOL!!! 

All I did to get started was call them, they gave me a fax number and I faxed my info and the script. Very easy to deal with.

They do a lot of vet business.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great, thanks Kathy -- I need to remember to call tomorrow!


----------

